# Cat Contents.



## dmarth10 (Nov 1, 2008)

My core buyer, the guy that buys all my cats, was telling me how if you have two of the same type of converter, ex. 2 large gm's, they dont always contain the same amount of pm's. I dont know if this is him trying to cheat me or if it really is true. Does anyone know if the same category of converter contains same amounts of pm's?


----------



## jimdoc (Nov 1, 2008)

They change year to year, and car to car, depending on engine sizes.
That is one of the problems with pricing converters. Buyers are probably going with the lowest amount possible per catagory when buying.
Jim


----------



## Platdigger (Nov 1, 2008)

I had a guy pay less for the GMs with air tubes, and more for the ones without. And then a bit more yet for the ones that look like a squared up tube. Called these "breadloaf".
Randy


----------



## markqf1 (Nov 6, 2008)

Yea Randy,
Those breadloafs are pretty popular around here too.
My question is , how much does milage change the original amounts contained for two identical types of cars of the same year model?
And, do california and canadian cars contain more because of higher emission standards?

Mark


----------



## Platdigger (Nov 7, 2008)

Not sure, but I have read were the rh will form an oxide and also coat the other pgms making them less soluable or available for acids to attack, with milage.
Randy


----------



## wavecrazed (May 2, 2009)

I have your answer. put a coat hanger wire into the cat. If it goes in too far there is not much contents left. simple. Cheers. Tim


----------



## qst42know (May 3, 2009)

wavecrazed said:


> I have your answer. put a coat hanger wire into the cat. If it goes in too far there is not much contents left. simple. Cheers. Tim



That can tell you if the ceramic substrate is still present. However it will not indicate if the PGMs have been eroded away due to engine operating conditions, or reduced amounts of metals applied from changes in manufacturing techniques. From my reading yields will vary among otherwise identical cats. Road dusts have even been found to contain PGMs from tail pipe emissions.


----------



## Recyclebiz_com (May 10, 2009)

YES. PGM loadings can and do vary substantially from year-to-year, model-to-model, and even for the same vehicles of the same model, and of the same year. Despite quality control in the converter manufacturing process, it is only logical to assume that there will be variations.
Is your buyer claiming he can tell the relative amount of difference when you present him two or three apparently identical converters? Is he quoting different prices for the apparently identical converters? If so, ask him to teach how he's grading these, because you need shop the market of buyers out there to get a better price for the ones he is lowballing. You, like he, are in business to maximize your income, so of course you're going to sell to the highest bidder.
Use that line and I guarantee you'll get some very interesting, and revealing, responses.
My guess is that he is simply grading to the lowest common denominator, which buyers MUST do - remember that they are either selling to a larger buyer, or (less frequently) decanning and either selling the catalyst by the pound or getting it refined on a toll basis.

Let us know what kind of responses you get!

Best of success - Scott Andrews - Recyclebiz_com


----------

